# ECHO Winter Nat's Results & Thanks



## Piewagn (Nov 18, 2005)

Lansdale Pa. ECHO Winter Nat's

I would like to thank all who attended Saturday's ECHO Winter Nat's. Without all of you, none of it would have been possible. A great time was had by all!! We had 22 racers, from 4 states. A 178 car field, not including the car show. I would especially like to thank Scott Dunlap for all his help!! Scott did alot of running around to procure the sponsor's donations. Special thanks also goes to, Chris & Lisa Taylor, Matt Naulty, and Al Pink for doing the paper work that kept the event running smoothly. Thanks to Steve "The Hippie" Kimata for running the timing system and keeping everyone in the "groove". Many thanks go to Hank Galloway, for donating his battery setup for the day. Which, by the way, started at 25.5v, when votage was measured after a comlete day of racing, measured 25.4v. So much for all that "voltage loss"!! FULL POWER, ALL DAY!!!!!! Thanks to Alan Galinko for his generous donation of a classic Troy Mead creation, which, was raffled off to help pay the rent!! Thanks also go to all of our sponsors:
AG&G Hobby
Penn Valley Hobbies
TSS Hobbies
The Groove
The Race Place Q-Town Farmers Market
Jim's Hobbies
Jim Hivley Posters & T-Shirts (Thanks Jim!!!! Really cool stuff!! )
Yellow Jacket Performance
I hope I didn't forget anyone!!

Here are the results. I only have the 1st place numbers. Can't find the second place time tickets.

Stock TJet
1st: Alan Galinko 1.353 e.t @ 14.39 mph
2nd: Jim Sgrignioli

Tjet Modified
1st: Alan Galinko .773 e.t @ 26.01 mph
2nd: Alan Galinko

AFX Stock
1st: Eric Wulfkotte .934 e.t. @ 21.92 mph
2nd: Jim Sgrignioli

4 Gear Stock
1st: Alan Galinko 1.067 e.t. @ 17.20 mph
2nd: Schmidt

4 Gear Dragster Stock
1st: Shaun Kirkpatrick 1.188 e.t. @ 17.33 mph
2nd: Nick Taylor

Stock Inline
1st: Eric Wulfkotte .756 e.t. @ 24.83 mph
2nd: Stan The Man

Outlaw TJet
1st: Dean Kirkpatrick .433 e.t. @ 21.57 mph
2nd: Jim Sgrignioli - Crashed (centerline foul). This explains Dean's e.t. & mph. ( I thought I took him out!! )

Inline Outlaw
1st: Tim Kirk .235 e.t. @ 93.87 mph. Tim Kirk popped off a .240, then a .237 and finally a .235 in 
Inline Outlaw I/O. That is a club record, the .237 backs up the .235. Also had high mph @ 97.18. Way to go Tim. Tims runs eclipsed the previous record held by Eric Wulfekotte ( .242 ). Which stood for almost 2 yrs !!!

2nd: Tim Kirk ( Both cars were Tim's Subaguru I, and Subaguru II )

Car Show
1st: Jim Sgrignioli's '64 altered wheelbase GTO ( Hornet) Get it.........Yellow Jacket Performance
2nd: Nick Taylor's Mercury

Once again, I can't begin to express my gratitude to all you good folks who helped make this event a TOTAL SUCCESS!!!!!!
Next ECHO event will be held in Skippack Pa. on March 4th!! More details to come!!
Hope to see you all there!!!!!!!!!!

Many Sincere Thanks,

Jim "Sgrig" Sgrignioli Yellow Jacket Performance


----------

